# Snakehead on the fly report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

First snakehead on the fly this trip. Caught so many LGMouth on the fly I lost count this trip. Fantastic trip in the heat and humity..
Here are a few pics to enjoy. 

















































Capt Mike


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice...I'd like to give that a try sometime.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great looking fish. congrats.


----------

